# Cyp.parviflorum



## tenman (May 17, 2011)

Big flower, but not as many as last year. Given that it has rained every day but three for the last two months, I'm just glad it bloomed!


----------



## Dido (May 18, 2011)

A nice flower great job done


----------



## Shiva (May 18, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2011)

I'm the reverse, rained maybe twice in the last 3 months!

Nice flower anyways!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2011)

Nice, but looks more on the v. pubescens end of the scale based on that shot.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 18, 2011)

Very nice bloom!


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful, well done.


----------

